# Where is everyone from



## James1662 (Jan 13, 2021)

Just curious as to where people are from on this forum. 

I will start. I live in San Antonio, Texas, USA. Have lived all over the US and visited a variety of countries, but love it here.

James


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 13, 2021)

Over here in Australia. I'm about about an hour or so north of the city (Sydney), in a town surrounded by the bush.


----------



## James1662 (Jan 13, 2021)

Sadly, I know little about Australia. I mean I could probably pick out the major cities on a map, and I know the interior has few people and is hot, but other than that, not that much. I do know Sydney is on the southeast coast, and I didn't even have to look at a map for that.


----------



## CPProp (Jan 13, 2021)

Currently live in the East Midlands in Leicestershire, have lived in Bedfordshire, Shropshire, Gwynedd (North Wales) all in the UK, but have spend periods working in various places around the world (normally for not less than a month), including Dominican Republic, France, Saudi Arabia, Holland Denmark, Pakistan, China, Hong Kong and Australia both East and West coasts. How boring is all that? but home has always been where ever I am.


----------



## MattB (Jan 13, 2021)

I live in the Toronto area, but I'm from Ottawa, Canada.


----------



## penguin (Jan 13, 2021)

Brisbane, Australia.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 13, 2021)

Coamo, Puerto Rico, USA!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 13, 2021)

E-town Kentucky!


----------



## mathfa (Jan 14, 2021)

North and Central Maine for most of my life. Always lived near Canadian border.


----------



## Aqw (Jan 14, 2021)

Marseilles, South of France-Europe


----------



## Tank (Jan 14, 2021)

Manchester, NH, USA


----------



## DiamondEyes (Jan 14, 2021)

Wales, UK


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 14, 2021)

Hannover, Lower-Saxony, Germany, Europe


----------



## Joker (Jan 14, 2021)

Clarksville Tennessee. It is said I came here on the last train.


----------



## FAinPA (Jan 14, 2021)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## Tad (Jan 14, 2021)

I currently live in Ottawa, Canada, and have for the majority of my life, but I've moved here five times. Born in a small prairie town, and have spent some years in Paris, Montreal, and Kitchener-Waterloo.


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 14, 2021)

Red Lion, Pennsylvania USA.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 14, 2021)

Born in Minnesota, raised in Upstate NY and I live there still.


----------



## agouderia (Jan 14, 2021)

A lifelong permanent traveler with home-bases in the Midwest, the Blue Banana and the Levantine.


----------



## CatmanLou (Jan 14, 2021)

Born in Buffalo, NY (Go Bills!), lived in Chicago from October of 1967 until October of 1969 when I hitchhiked here to San Francisco where I have lived pretty much ever since.


----------



## Joker (Jan 14, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> E-town Kentucky!


Went to college in Hop Town KY.


----------



## landshark (Jan 15, 2021)

I am originally from Los Angeles, California. I claim Denver, Colorado as home. I currently live in Virginia Beach, Virginia.


----------



## Tad (Jan 15, 2021)

agouderia said:


> A lifelong permanent traveler with home-bases in the Midwest, the Blue Banana and the Levantine.


Thank you for introducing me to a new term. I shall never hence look at a map of Europe in quite the same way.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2021)

I hail from the mountains of NC. I can get to awesome Charleston SC in about four hours.
I was born in NJ but moved here as a child. Im a little Jersey gal still but a lot Carolina girl now


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 15, 2021)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hail from the mountains of NC. I can get to awesome Charleston SC in about four hours.
> I was born in NJ but moved here as a child. Im a little Jersey gal still but a lot Carolina girl now


I was born in New Jersey too!


----------



## Shotha (Jan 15, 2021)

I was born in Stoke-on-Trent (England), where they make the fine pottery, and I lived for many years in Birmingham (England).

Now I live in Palmerston North (New Zealand), I've also lived in Auckland (NZ) and Dannevirke (NZ).

I've lived in France (Lille), Greece (Ioannina) and the USSR Moscow).


----------



## James1662 (Jan 15, 2021)

Let's see how many get this correct. What is the first thing that comes to mind when thinking of San Antonio, Texas. No looking it up. What is it known for?


----------



## Joker (Jan 15, 2021)

James1662 said:


> Let's see how many get this correct. What is the first thing that comes to mind when thinking of San Antonio, Texas. No looking it up. What is it known for?


I went to Basic training there in 1977 and got in trouble on The River Walk in the 90's when I went to a Senior NCO school there not to mention all the cools antique shops and Peewee Herman's bicycle.


----------



## Tad (Jan 15, 2021)

James1662 said:


> Let's see how many get this correct. What is the first thing that comes to mind when thinking of San Antonio, Texas. No looking it up. What is it known for?


"It's that other city in Texas"?


----------



## James1662 (Jan 15, 2021)

Joker said:


> I went to Basic training there in 1977 and got in trouble on The River Walk in the 90's when I went to a Senior NCO school there not to mention all the cools antique shops and Peewee Herman's bicycle.


 I also attended Basic Training in San Antonio. I was coming from the state of Michigan at the time, so I about died in the heat (was there in June and July).


----------



## Shotha (Jan 15, 2021)

James1662 said:


> Let's see how many get this correct. What is the first thing that comes to mind when thinking of San Antonio, Texas. No looking it up. What is it known for?



My dad used to watch all of the old Western movies. So, I'm going to guess The Battle of the Alamo.


----------



## James1662 (Jan 15, 2021)

Shotha said:


> My dad used to watch all of the old Western movies. So, I'm going to guess The Battle of the Alamo.



Good guess. You are correct. "Remember the Alamo". The Alamo mission is located in downtown San Antonio, and was the site of a well known battle in the Texas Revolution and war for independence from Mexico in 1836. Texas subsequently won the war, and became an independent nation for 10 years from 1836-1846, until it was annexed by the United States in 1846. For those 10 years, Texas was not part of the USA and had their own presidents, government, etc.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 15, 2021)

James1662 said:


> Good guess. You are correct. "Remember the Alamo". The Alamo mission is located in downtown San Antonio, and was the site of a well known battle in the Texas Revolution and war for independence from Mexico in 1836. Texas subsequently won the war, and became an independent nation for 10 years from 1836-1846, until it was annexed by the United States in 1846. For those 10 years, Texas was not part of the USA and had their own presidents, government, etc.



The only other thing that I know about Texas is that it was formerly referred to as "Tejas" in Spanish and both "Texas" and "Tejas" are spellings still recognized by the Spanish Academy, although these days they only use the spelling "Texas". This is why Texas is "Техас" in Russian and rather than "Тексас", as must students of Russian expect. The "х" in "Техас" represents the guttural "ch" sound as in German, i.e. the Spanish "j" sound. The Russian name for Texas was copied from the old name "Tejas" and has not been updated to reflect modern American usage.


----------



## Joker (Jan 15, 2021)

Shotha said:


> The only other thing that I know about Texas is that it was formerly referred to as "Tejas" in Spanish and both "Texas" and "Tejas" are spellings still recognized by the Spanish Academy, although these days they only use the spelling "Texas". This is why Texas is "Техас" in Russian and rather than "Тексас", as must students of Russian expect. The "х" in "Техас" represents the guttural "ch" sound as in German, i.e. the Spanish "j" sound. The Russian name for Texas was copied from the old name "Tejas" and has not been updated to reflect modern American usage.


The real and first Alamo was just recently discovered a few miles away the one you know was relocated there years after the first one was abandoned. Oh And there really is a basement but it is still being slowly dugout as it was where they stored the powder and ammunition. It was a Spanish Catholic Church.


----------



## James1662 (Jan 16, 2021)

Joker said:


> The real and first Alamo was just recently discovered a few miles away the one you know was relocated there years after the first one was abandoned. Oh And there really is a basement but it is still being slowly dugout as it was where they stored the powder and ammunition. It was a Spanish Catholic Church.



I have been in the Alamo several times, it's a tourist destination around here. I didn't realize there was another Alamo. The Catholic Church put missions everywhere around here. The minor league baseball team here is called the San Antonio Missions.


----------



## James1662 (Jan 16, 2021)

Shotha said:


> The only other thing that I know about Texas is that it was formerly referred to as "Tejas" in Spanish and both "Texas" and "Tejas" are spellings still recognized by the Spanish Academy, although these days they only use the spelling "Texas". This is why Texas is "Техас" in Russian and rather than "Тексас", as must students of Russian expect. The "х" in "Техас" represents the guttural "ch" sound as in German, i.e. the Spanish "j" sound. The Russian name for Texas was copied from the old name "Tejas" and has not been updated to reflect modern American usage.



There are a lot of Spanish speaking people in Texas and while it's not that common, we do hear the term Tejas occasionally still. A lot of people in South Texas are actually bilingual in English and Spanish.


----------



## Joker (Jan 16, 2021)

James1662 said:


> I have been in the Alamo several times, it's a tourist destination around here. I didn't realize there was another Alamo. The Catholic Church put missions everywhere around here. The minor league baseball team here is called the San Antonio Missions.


 I am a strange guy I like history. I minored in it but never got a degree yet i most likely know more then those who teach it.


----------



## Joker (Jan 16, 2021)

Shotha said:


> The only other thing that I know about Texas is that it was formerly referred to as "Tejas" in Spanish and both "Texas" and "Tejas" are spellings still recognized by the Spanish Academy, although these days they only use the spelling "Texas". This is why Texas is "Техас" in Russian and rather than "Тексас", as must students of Russian expect. The "х" in "Техас" represents the guttural "ch" sound as in German, i.e. the Spanish "j" sound. The Russian name for Texas was copied from the old name "Tejas" and has not been updated to reflect modern American usage.


 You and my friend Ralf in Germany would get along. along with my friend Michel in Belgium who is a Jewish linguist.


----------



## agouderia (Jan 16, 2021)

Tad said:


> Thank you for introducing me to a new term. I shall never hence look at a map of Europe in quite the same way.



You're welcome! I can't well hide that I've carried out a lot of EU civic education programs! EU jargon mostly is awful -but the positive examples really are good at structuring issues and developments.



Shotha said:


> I was born in Stoke-on-Trent (England), where they make the fine pottery, and I lived for many years in Birmingham (England).
> 
> Now I live in Palmerston North (New Zealand), I've also lived in Auckland (NZ) and Dannevirke (NZ).
> 
> I've lived in France (Lille), Greece (Ioannina) and the USSR Moscow).



Bonjour & Χαιρετε! What were you up to in Lille and Ιωαννινα???


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm from England, near Nottingham. And yes, I do have photos of myself and overseas visitors with the Robin Hood statue.


----------



## BigCutieDelilah (Jan 16, 2021)

Live in Florida but am from Philly


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm from Michigan but I live in Missouri


----------



## Shotha (Jan 17, 2021)

agouderia said:


> You're welcome! I can't well hide that I've carried out a lot of EU civic education programs! EU jargon mostly is awful -but the positive examples really are good at structuring issues and developments.
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour & Χαιρετε! What were you up to in Lille and Ιωαννινα???


I was studying French and Greek.


----------



## Van (Jan 17, 2021)

I live in Kenner, Louisiana (New Orleans). I'm originally from Maryland( DC area).


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 18, 2021)

Van said:


> I live in Kenner, Louisiana (New Orleans). I'm originally from Maryland( DC area).


One of my most beloved friends was born in Louisiana. She passed away in 2013 but I still remember her.

Go Saints, go!


----------



## agouderia (Jan 18, 2021)

Shotha said:


> I was studying French and Greek.



Something university related actually was my guess! As that is the main destination for foreigners in both - sadly underrated - cities!


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 18, 2021)

penguin said:


> Brisbane, Australia.


Noting a lot of the good people are from Down Under


----------



## Shotha (Jan 18, 2021)

agouderia said:


> Something university related actually was my guess! As that is the main destination for foreigners in both - sadly underrated - cities!



I often wonder, if their beauty and charm remain undiminished precisely because they are underrated. They attracted tourists but not too many.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 18, 2021)

SSBHM said:


> Noting a lot of the good people are from Down Under



I'm from Down Under. I may have been born in England but New Zealand is where I put down roots. I used to call the UK my home country, but after the Christchurch Massacre, I started to call New Zealand my home country for political reasons and the UK is "the old country".


----------



## Barbsjw (Jan 18, 2021)

Grew up in MT, live in VT.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 18, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> Grew up in MT, live in VT.



I have relatives in MT.


----------



## Barbsjw (Jan 18, 2021)

I grew up in Glendive.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 18, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> I grew up in Glendive.



My relatives are/were in Billings.


----------



## Joker (Jan 20, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> Grew up in MT, live in VT.


I lived in Great Falls for 6 years.


----------



## Barbsjw (Jan 20, 2021)

@Joker haven't lived there in 12 years.


----------



## SvenskFA (Jan 21, 2021)

Gothenburg, Sweden, Europe


----------



## jrose123 (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm from Louisiana, the cajun part with the swamps and alligators. Now, I live in Los Angeles.


----------



## Barbsjw (Jan 21, 2021)

@jrose123 how often do you see celebrities?


----------



## Joker (Jan 22, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> @jrose123 how often do you see celebrities?


I bet I see more celebrities In Clarksville and Nashville then most in LA. LOL


----------



## Barbsjw (Jan 22, 2021)

@Joker I assume in Clarksville they're getting off the train?


----------



## Joker (Jan 22, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> @Joker I assume in Clarksville they're getting off the train?


 No passenger train here but a few recording studios. And many live in the area.


----------



## Joker (Jan 22, 2021)

BigCutieDelilah said:


> Live in Florida but am from Philly


Beach photos or we call you out.


----------



## jrose123 (Jan 22, 2021)

At one time, I worked as a nanny for someone who had a tv show. I saw lots...Molly Ringwald, a cast member of Amish Mafia ( it was fake), and a Bond girl. One summer I worked in the Hamptons. I saw Sheryl Crow and Alec Baldwin. Now, I see no one...that's the good life.


----------



## Van (Jan 22, 2021)

jrose123 said:


> I'm from Louisiana, the cajun part with the swamps and alligators. Now, I live in Los Angeles.


I used to live in the cajun part... Lafayette, Carville/ St. Gabriel etc...


----------



## jrose123 (Jan 22, 2021)

Van said:


> I used to live in the cajun part... Lafayette, Carville/ St. Gabriel etc...


Lafayette is cajun. I went to UL when it was USL...a ragin cajun. Carville is Baton Rouge, not cajun.


----------



## Van (Jan 22, 2021)

jrose123 said:


> Lafayette is cajun. I went to UL when it was USL...a ragin cajun. Carville is Baton Rouge, not cajun.


I thought Iberville Parish was still cajun country...


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 22, 2021)

jrose123 said:


> ...a cast member of Amish Mafia ( it was fake)...that's the good life.


 
You realize that's full-on my jam, right? I'm Amish-mafia 4Lyfe! (4eva & eva, nvr gonna stop!)

When you say_ fake_, of course, you really just mean, like, _choreographed,_ not that the guys aren't actually real tough-guys.


----------



## jrose123 (Jan 22, 2021)

Not really.


----------



## jrose123 (Jan 22, 2021)

Yakatori said:


> You realize that's full-on my jam, right? I'm Amish-mafia 4Lyfe! (4eva & eva, nvr gonna stop!)
> 
> When you say_ fake_, of course, you really just mean, like, _choreographed,_ not that the guys aren't actually real tough-guys.


One of those amish girls wasn't Amish. She was with friends in out in Hollywood. She was an actor. So, I assume the whole thing was a farse.


----------



## BigCutieDelilah (Jan 27, 2021)

I don't go to the beach not my cup of tea sorry!


----------



## Shotha (Jan 27, 2021)

BigCutieDelilah said:


> I don't go to the beach not my cup of tea sorry!



I love going to the beach. So, many animals and plants to watch out for. And I like to strip down to my speedos and watch people do the pointy finger thing. I never grew up; I just grew fat.


----------



## Barbsjw (Jan 27, 2021)

@Shotha getting older is mandatory maturity is optional


----------



## Shotha (Jan 27, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> @Shotha getting older is mandatory maturity is optional



I'm a 26-stone Peter Pan.


----------



## Ncmomof4 (Jan 29, 2021)

It might be hard to guess my location? . I'm in the Raleigh Durham area of NC. Though I will always claim Florida as home. Even though I have now lived in NC longer than I did in Florida. But you can not take the water, the rainbows and hurricanes out of your blood and heart. I grew up in South Florida Miami Ft. Lauderdale. And while I had a super fun childhood as a parent I like the smaller town atmosphere of NC. Less trouble for kids to get into.


----------



## da3ley (Jan 30, 2021)

Colorado


----------



## stampy (Feb 4, 2021)

I am from a little urinal of a town in ohio, situated in the armpit of the great lakes region. I only wish I could be having as much fun here as Florida Man has in his state. Maybe someday I can hope to make headlines as a victim of a cow tipping gone wrong.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 4, 2021)

Funtastic curves said:


> I'm from Michigan but I live in Missouri


Me too!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Feb 6, 2021)

BigElectricKat said:


> Me too!


What part of Michigan and Missouri?


----------



## Barrett (Feb 6, 2021)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hail from the mountains of NC. I can get to awesome Charleston SC in about four hours.
> I was born in NJ but moved here as a child. Im a little Jersey gal still but a lot Carolina girl now


I'm in the Charleston, SC area; Summerville, specifically.

I was born in Virginia Beach, VA, but haven't been there since I was a child, other than to pass through to visit an aunt once in the early 90s.
The root of my family is from a little farming town in far north eastern New York, a stone's throw from the Canadian border, almost literally, and about an hour west of Lake Champlain, and that is where I actually call home.
We visited there often when I was a child (my mom and dad were born there, and moved away after high school), and I moved there in '83, and went to high school in that town (Malone), and then college in Plattsburgh, NY.
I came back down here in '95 after living in Vermont for about a year.


----------



## MattB (Feb 6, 2021)

Malone NY! I used to ski Titus Mountain when I was a kid. I lived just over the border from NY state.


----------



## Barrett (Feb 6, 2021)

MattB said:


> Malone NY! I used to ski Titus Mountain when I was a kid. I lived just over the border from NY state.


Ha! I used to TRY to ski Titus when I was in high school.  
My right shoulder is a mess from a big tumble I took on the final hill of the "Long Way Home" trail, my first day ever on downhill skis.
I wasn't very good at stopping.
Unless I crashed.


----------



## Jay_cm (Feb 11, 2021)

Australia, usually Adelaide or Sydney.


----------



## Jay_cm (Feb 11, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> Over here in Australia. I'm about about an hour or so north of the city (Sydney), in a town surrounded by the bush.


Nice, I spend about a week a month in Sydney. Must be nice to be out of the frantic city.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 11, 2021)

Jay_cm said:


> Nice, I spend about a week a month in Sydney. Must be nice to be out of the frantic city.


Yeah, I don't like the city terribly much. I'm a country girl at heart, but the bushy suburbs it is right now.


----------



## polishssbbw (Feb 13, 2021)

Warszawa, Poland


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 13, 2021)

polishssbbw said:


> Warszawa, Poland


It's nice to see people from every part of the world! Welcome back, @polishssbbw!


----------



## cupcakeyoukillme (Feb 26, 2021)

Gloucester County NJ


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 26, 2021)

Eastern Panhandle of West Virginia.

ETA: We have built our dream home and will be moving in next month. We plan on it being our forever home.


----------



## Rob hudson (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm up here near Fargo, North Dakota. However, I am thinking very hard about returning down south. Climate wise, I love it up here. However, temperament wise, I fit in better down south. I grew up in a displaced southern household and spent a lot of time down there once I grew up.
Right now, looking for a place to rent to own near Chattanooga, or perhaps Asheville.
From what I recall of being down there, the south has the best BBWs, lol.


----------



## waldo (Feb 27, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> E-town Kentucky!


Assuming you mean Elizabethtown. I had a former coworker from there. She was one of the skinniest chicks ever, and that was only a small part of why I didn't like her (LOL -at least she had a cute Southern accent), but overall I love Kentucky (have been there multiple times as a resident of Indiana). Besides, how can you not like a place where the legendary Corvette is manufactured!?


----------



## waldo (Feb 27, 2021)

Tad said:


> I currently live in Ottawa, Canada, and have for the majority of my life, but I've moved here five times. Born in a small prairie town, and have spent some years in Paris, Montreal, and Kitchener-Waterloo.



Born and raised in a small town in North-Eastern Alberta. Lived the past 22 years in the US, starting with 3 years in MA and since then in Central IN. I feel pretty at home after all these years here, the Mid-west really is the Heartland, great people!!


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm from Chicago


----------



## Van (Apr 10, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> I'm from Chicago
> [/QU I would like to try the deep dish pizza one day.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 10, 2021)

You won't regret it!!!


----------



## Van (Apr 10, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> You won't regret it!!!


I bet I won't


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 10, 2021)

Monterey, California. But I traveled most of my life (childhood included). So I don't have a real hometown. Vegas has been amazing. I'm strongly considering settling here in the end.


----------



## Rob hudson (Apr 10, 2021)

Jon Blaze said:


> Monterey, California. But I traveled most of my life (childhood included). So I don't have a real hometown. Vegas has been amazing. I'm strongly considering settling here in the end.



I dislike the desert myself lol. You can have it.


----------



## Recardo Admirer (Apr 11, 2021)

Raleigh, North Carolina


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker (Apr 12, 2021)

Medina, MN


----------



## Tank (Apr 15, 2021)

Manchester, NH


----------



## Hawaiianhealing (Apr 19, 2021)

West of Boise, Idaho, but have lived near Green Bay, WI, Rockport, MA, Chateaugay, NY we used to drive down to Canada from there. And spent the first 14 years on the North Shore of Lake Superior.


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker (Apr 19, 2021)

Minneapolis, MN area.


----------



## Christopher Hughes (Apr 19, 2021)

I live in Central, Virginia


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 19, 2021)

Hawaiianhealing said:


> West of Boise, Idaho, but have lived near Green Bay, WI, Rockport, MA, Chateaugay, NY we used to drive down to Canada from there. And spent the first 14 years on the North Shore of Lake Superior.


I spent the last 2 years living near Madison, WI


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 19, 2021)

Christopher Hughes said:


> I live in Central, Virginia


I lived in West Virginia for 5 years of my life.


----------



## Christopher Hughes (Apr 19, 2021)

Over the years, I have lived in "Brunswick, GA", "Pensacola, FL", "Erie, PA", multiple places in New Jersey, spent half a year in A small town call St Maries in Idaho, now back in Virginia since 2000.
But because of work and travels, i have been all 48 of the continuous US and Alaska and 4 provinces of Canada.


----------



## extra_m13 (May 9, 2021)

north of mexico , present! love the dimensions community


----------



## Broseph (May 23, 2021)

Great to see the variety here! 

I was born and grew up in Atlanta, Georgia and have been here in Heidelberg (southern Germany) for about 5 years now. I've also lived for brief periods in Spain, Northern New Mexico and Southern California. I'm probably going to relocate early/mid 2022, but I'm not sure where to. We'll see!


----------



## Jerry Thomas (May 24, 2021)

Currently in Milwaukee, Wisconsin, but I have lived in five US states and two foreign countries (Germany and Portugal). Traveled quite a bit in Europe when I was younger.


----------



## Tank (May 24, 2021)

Manchester, NH, born in Dorchester, Ma. Lived on Cape Cod for a few yrs


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (May 26, 2021)

Originally Illinois, currently Nashville, TN. ❤


----------



## Joker (May 26, 2021)

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Originally Illinois, currently Nashville, TN. ❤


Hi neighbor. From Iowa now in Clarksville TN.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (May 27, 2021)

Joker said:


> Hi neighbor. From Iowa now in Clarksville TN.


Hello!!


----------



## PeartyB (May 30, 2021)

Beautiful Melbourne

The city so nice we locked down twice

Er.....4 times.....

Oh well.....


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 30, 2021)

PeartyB said:


> Beautiful Melbourne
> 
> The city so nice we locked down twice
> 
> ...



hehe, it's not about quantity but quality...

*sent from possible end of 2nd so called lockdown, in total about 7, 8 or 9 month, who knows


----------



## PeartyB (May 30, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> hehe, it's not about quantity but quality...
> 
> *sent from possible end of 2nd so called lockdown, in total about 7, 8 or 9 month, who knows



I know, it never ends!

Out, in, in, out......

Oh well, gotta get back to my cooking lessons from last year again I guess!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 30, 2021)

PeartyB said:


> Beautiful Melbourne
> 
> The city so nice we locked down twice
> 
> ...


Hey there, fellow Aussie, and welcome to the boards. 
Are you guys in for the long haul with the latest lock down, or is there an end in mind? I've not being keeping up with the news of late.


----------



## PeartyB (May 30, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> Hey there, fellow Aussie, and welcome to the boards.
> Are you guys in for the long haul with the latest lock down, or is there an end in mind? I've not being keeping up with the news of late.



Hello mate, hope all is well

It's "one week" starting Saturday, but fully expect more to come....

That was the last cycle, it doesn't feel like a snap one

Dig in, keep learning cooking on Youtube!

Hope things are good with you


----------



## luvscurves (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi all, i'm new here and i'm from The Netherlands.
Hope to meet some nice new people here.
Feel free to message me if you want to know more about me or just have a chat


----------

